# Interest group forums > Pest Control Industry Forum >  I need some advice on pesticides/treatments please.

## tec0

I am still new at treating wood against the normal pests and the like and is hoping that for some advice, what treatment can I use to safeguard wood against insects and the like. The treatment must not stain the wood and or dry it out as this will diminish its value. 

Any advice and product references would be welcomed.   :Smile:

----------


## Dave A

:Hmmm:  Going to have to ask some questions, I'm afraid.

Are you concerned about pests that might already be in the wood, or ones that might come along later?

Indoor or outdoor use?

Is the wood going to be in contact with the soil?

What type (or species) of timber are we talking about?

Is it loose planking, a finished product such as furniture, or a fixture in a building?

How long do you want the protection to last?

Which province are you in?

Yep - that should help narrow things down a bit  :Wink:

----------


## tec0

At this point in time the wood needs to be safeguarded against possible pests but I see some of the pine has worms. So I am hoping to save what I can and hopefully prevent any future damage. The wood as it is now is outside but protected against the elements so basically it comes down to preventative measures.

As for wood types or "species of timber" it is a mix bunch "basically I take what I can get at this point in time" I will make a list if that would help? But because I get in "mixed wood types" I hope for a product that would be effective against "most" pests.

I am in Mpumalanga province and I need the treatment to last as long as the product will allow it.

What would your recommendations be for general purpose treatment for most wood types? I am sure there must be a product that would provide protection and not stain or diminish the value of the wood.

----------


## Dave A

Okay - so it's cut wood, cured or curing, and stacked under cover then?

----------


## tec0

Yes the wood was cut to proper size and length, and is drying for a bit and I just wish to protect it until "use"

----------


## Dave A

There are a few non-chemical measures you should be taking that inhibit the ability of beetles from laying their eggs on or in the timber.

Paint the end grain of the hardwoods, particularly the gums, saligna, meranti and similar variants to stop infestation by powder post beetles from getting a foothold.

Remove the bark, particularly of the pines. This will stop bark anobids and a host of other indigenous beetles from getting a foothold.

Cracks and knots in the timber should also be painted with some form of sealant for much the same reason - denying the opportunity for beetles to find a suitable place to lay their eggs.

From a pesticide point of view, the most popular "general purpose" product for timber spraying used to be Lindane, but this product has since been deregistered.

There is a fairly new product on the market called CTX which is being touted as a replacement. The formulation is cypermethrin in a white spirits solvent and is used neat. Apparently it does not stain. However, if you go this route I'd recommend paying close attention to the application warnings. The active ingredient may not be particularly toxic to humans, but white spirits certainly does present quite a few dangers - very similar to the hazards presented by thinners used in spray painting.

----------

tec0 (07-Oct-11)

----------


## Julius Tristan

Do it yourself  treatment is not an effective way, unless you must seek an expert pest controller in your area to avoid that matter.

----------

